# Sir Thomas Cochrane



## Deke (Sep 24, 2021)

I’m world building for a space opera, and I would like to base a frigate captain off of Sir Thomas Cochrane, the sea wolf.

So if you are familiar with Cochrane, what aspects of his personality do you find intriguing? Do you think his decisions in his late career were a credit to his service and justified? (specifically raiding the nations he was in service to so he could pay his own and his crews wages)

Do you think the admiralties decisions to snub him with such poor quality ships early in his career contributed to his drive and success, or was he always made of such solid stuff and destined to succeed.

Im American, so any UK opinions on the man would be of special interest to me.


----------



## The Judge (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, you'll be following in famous footsteps if you use Cochrane's personality and exploits as a template, since both Horatio Hornblower and Jack Aubrey are said to be based on him! 

My little knowledge of him comes via the books, so of no help to you.  I imagine you've got or read all and any biographies, but have you also looked into the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich?  I'm guessing a personal visit isn't on the cards for you, but I know it's possible to access some information online from their archives.

Anyhow, good luck with it!  Sounds like you're planning some rollicking adventures with your space opera!


----------



## Montero (Sep 24, 2021)

I'd never heard of Cochrane until now, but have read Hornblower repeatedly.

Regarding raiding nations he was in service to so he could pay his crew. My first response and I'm a UK person, is "good for him sticking up for his crew, shame that he had to go that far" with a secondary thought of "hope he didn't hurt anyone,. because if he did I wouldn't agree" and "I really should read up on this before I comment maybe it isn't as justified as he thought and he just got impatient". So there you have a vaguely person on the street reaction from one UK person.


----------



## Deke (Sep 24, 2021)

Montero said:


> I'd never heard of Cochrane until now, but have read Hornblower repeatedly.
> 
> Regarding raiding nations he was in service to so he could pay his crew. My first response and I'm a UK person, is "good for him sticking up for his crew, shame that he had to go that far" with a secondary thought of "hope he didn't hurt anyone,. because if he did I wouldn't agree" and "I really should read up on this before I comment maybe it isn't as justified as he thought and he just got impatient". So there you have a vaguely person on the street reaction from one UK person.


Excellent the UK civilian body has approved my using Cochrane as inspiration for a space captain.


----------



## Deke (Sep 24, 2021)

The Judge said:


> Well, you'll be following in famous footsteps if you use Cochrane's personality and exploits as a template, since both Horatio Hornblower and Jack Aubrey are said to be based on him!
> 
> My little knowledge of him comes via the books, so of no help to you.  I imagine you've got or read all and any biographies, but have you also looked into the National Maritime Museum at Greenwich?  I'm guessing a personal visit isn't on the cards for you, but I know it's possible to access some information online from their archives.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck with it!  Sounds like you're planning some rollicking adventures with your space opera!


Mmm I will google the museum and see if I can find any fun tid bits. I find a lot of my favorite pieces to use when writing are small things that get overlooked when we study history in broad swathes. That might explain my obsession with War Stories with Mark Felton.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Sep 24, 2021)

One of Bernard Cornwell's Sharpe novels (Sharpe's Devil) features Thomas Cochrane. Cornwell does tend to take some liberties, but it may be worth a read to see some of the character of the man.


----------



## Deke (Sep 25, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> One of Bernard Cornwell's Sharpe novels (Sharpe's Devil) features Thomas Cochrane. Cornwell does tend to take some liberties, but it may be worth a read to see some of the character of the man.


I do love Sharpe, although I have only seen the Sean Bean series not read the book, I’ll def give this a look, thanks.


----------



## Montero (Sep 25, 2021)

There are a lot more books than were televised. I love the Sean Bean series too.

I do know some re-enactors who get a little sniffy about the version of Over the Hills and Far Away - it was originally written for Marlborough's campaign in the reign of Queen Anne. Wouldn't surprise me if it was re-worded in the Napoleonic era though. So King George commands and we obey, was originally Queen Anne commands and we obey,


----------

